# Vision Grills M-Series Kamado Grill



## beeboy (Feb 17, 2015)

I have been wanting a big green egg for awhile, but the cost was a just to much for me to justify. I found this one one an auction at samsclub web site.

The good news is that I got it for $134 bucks. (I think that's good news)

The bad news is that shipping cost a little bit more than the cost of the grill, due to it being so heavy, so I still ended up paying around $305 for it. 

Before I act like I'm showing off my new toy, (it hasn't arrived yet, but should be here Thursday) I wanted to ask you guys that know what your talking about if I really got that good of a deal, & is the grill worth having. I know it's not the big green egg, but it's what I can afford right now. I hope I didn't settle for something less, & will be sorry about it later.

I have never used one of these, & have done very little smoking, so I will have a lot of questions once I get it.

Here it is.













0085072300334_A?$img_size_500x500$



__ beeboy
__ Feb 17, 2015


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 17, 2015)

I have a buddy that has one. He loves it and paid full retail, so I think you done good! You'll love it!


----------



## beeboy (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Bama.

Do you know if charcoal or wood is the best to use in this? It says that charcoal is recommended, but I have 12 acres with tons of wood that needs to be used & I thought if wood works fine, I would use that. I could cut it up into small chunks & get a great bed of coals with that. That is actually what I use on my little cheap grill that I have now. I almost never use charcoal.


----------



## bluefrog (Feb 18, 2015)

I have the next grade up vision and don't see any reason you could not use wood.  It will take you a few times using the Vision to master temp. control, but once you do you can hold a temp for hours.


----------



## beeboy (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you bluefrog.

I have several different kinds of wood including hickory, what I call blackjack oak, a little elm, hackberry, & even a little mulberry. Is one of these to be preferred over another? 

Oak seems to get real hot & lasts a long time, but I don't know if it's best for smoking, or grilling.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't really think wood would work very well in a Kamado cooker. Lump charcoal is the best for this type of grill and just use wood chunks for the smoke flavor. If you have that kind of acreage, you could just make your own charcoal.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 18, 2015)

I agree you might as well just make your own lump. It really is pretty simple. I use Hickory and some oak when I can find it in my area but those other woods I don't know much about. I think you got a great deal on that grill even with the shipping. From what I have read you get quite a few accessories that you have to buy extra with a Big Green egg.


----------



## beeboy (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks guys. How do I make my own charcoal? I've never heard of doing that.

BTW, timberjet, I love your sigline.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 18, 2015)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137701/homemade-lump-charcoal There are lots more ways to do it. Just type homemade charcoal into the search bar at the top of the page. I have made it in paint can's before.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 18, 2015)

I copied this out of that post as it is the way I would  and will do it when I get me a turkey fryer.

6 seconds ago








timberjet






  
*online*

2,067 Posts. Joined 1/2010
Location: Waitsburg Washington
Points: 76



Fixnwrecks said:


> Hi Ya'll
> 
> Here is my homemade charcoal Propane burner setup. I use a 50 gallon drum and in the bottom of it I have a turkey fryer burner that I cut the legs off of. The burner sets in the 50 gallon drum then I place a 30 gallon drum on the burner. Cap it with a 50 gallon drum lid with a vent hole to allow the gasses to escape and light up the turkey fryer burner. This process takes about 3 hours and cost about $10.00 in propane. At completion I have a 30 gallon drum of perfect charcoal. Here are some pics so you can see how it is set up. Check out the last photo that shows the completed charcoal, ready to use on the grille or in my egg....
> 
> ...


This is awesome!

If it swims it dies, if it flies it dies, if it lands it dies, they all taste good smoked!


----------



## beeboy (Feb 18, 2015)

That's interesting to say the least.

I can't wait to try this. I love this kind of stuff. I looks like there are several different ways to do it, but I like the turkey fryer method best I think.


----------



## gary s (Feb 18, 2015)

Looks Nice

Gary


----------



## timberjet (Feb 18, 2015)

I have so much Maple around my place all seasoned and ready to do this it is ridiculous. Plus I have barrels too. This is in my plans for this spring for sure.


----------



## beeboy (Feb 20, 2015)

I got my new grill today & got it all put together. Now I'm ready to try it out. I hear chicken might be the best for a newbie like me to start one. Any other suggestions you guys might offer? I have always been a little partial to a boston butt, but I don't want to rush into it & waste a lot of meat. I'm looking for some ideas on what to do after I do chicken 2 or 3 times.


----------



## gary s (Feb 20, 2015)

Nah  start with something simple like chicken and sausage, That way you can check out your new toy and make sure it's working the way it's supposed to and give you time to get familiar with it as well.  Post some pics of it

Gary


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 20, 2015)

beeboy said:


> Thanks for the reply Bama.
> 
> Do you know if charcoal or wood is the best to use in this? It says that charcoal is recommended, but I have 12 acres with tons of wood that needs to be used & I thought if wood works fine, I would use that. I could cut it up into small chunks & get a great bed of coals with that. That is actually what I use on my little cheap grill that I have now. I almost never use charcoal.



Sorry for the delay. I've been out of town. He uses lump charcoal.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Feb 20, 2015)

Myself I would do a no meat cook to start. Do a seasoning cook at about 350° for a couple of hours to get the grill seasoned and get a handle on controlling the temps. You can then drop the temps and see what it takes to hold about 225°. Charcoal is cheap and you will gain some confidence with the grill. When you feel you have things in hand, do a nice splachcock chicken cook. You will be amazed how moist and tender it will come out.


----------



## beeboy (Feb 21, 2015)

Ok. Some you are going to shake your head at me, but here we go. Let the head shaking begin. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Or as Mr. Avatar would have it, let the finger shaking begin...

I wanted to do chicken first, I really did. I promised I did! I know some of you will want to put me here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





& some may even want to 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





but this is me over here just doing what

my wife told me to do 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





except it's this

 













20150221_162858.jpg



__ beeboy
__ Feb 21, 2015





  

& I'm struggling to keep this 













20150221_161533.jpg



__ beeboy
__ Feb 21, 2015






in this 













20150221_161101.jpg



__ beeboy
__ Feb 21, 2015





.

I hope it's good, because I'll be up late tonight.

I'll keep you updated.


----------



## gary s (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice I'll be watching

gary


----------



## retfr8flyr (Feb 21, 2015)

Good luck.


----------



## beeboy (Feb 21, 2015)

After two hours I have had get as hot at 260, & as low as 200 but mostly in the 220-240 range. I really surprises me how small you must make the openings in the dampers. 

Here's the 2 hour pic.













20150221_182018.jpg



__ beeboy
__ Feb 21, 2015


----------



## gary s (Feb 21, 2015)

Man that looks good,  Great color

Gary


----------



## beeboy (Feb 21, 2015)

I thing I forgot to mention is the rub I'm using. It's just Head Country seasoning. I was going to make my own rub but when I looked in the cabinet  & saw the Head Country I decided to use it. I wish I could have let it set longer though.


----------



## beeboy (Feb 22, 2015)

After 13 hours.













20150222_052432.jpg



__ beeboy
__ Feb 22, 2015






It's wrapped & in the cooler. 

It's very juicy! The bad part was picking it up to bring it inside. It is very difficult, because it want's to fall apart!

I'm going to sack out.


----------



## gary s (Feb 22, 2015)

I like that Bark, can't wait to see it sliced

Gary


----------



## timberjet (Feb 22, 2015)

What was the internal temp when you took it out or did you check? It looks really good.


----------



## beeboy (Feb 22, 2015)

20150222_175554.jpg



__ beeboy
__ Feb 22, 2015






We just finished eating supper with this pulled pork, some of last years green beans, mashed potatoes. It was to die for! I found out about the finishing sauce to late, but I really want to try it. I love the meat, & I love that grill.

I am going to have to get me one of those wireless meat thermometers. I do not have any kind of meat thermometer so I was not able to check the IT. It smoked for 13 hours. 

I am thinking & planning of what I would like to try to smoke next. I want to keep it simple, but I want to branch out a little bit & try some other things. The wife bought some whole chickens so I'm sure they will smoked at some point.

Thanks to all for pitching in with your comments, it is really appreciated. I'm really liking this board.


----------



## gary s (Feb 22, 2015)

That's some good looking pork 

Gary


----------

